# Yikes! Over priced Squire



## Varc (Feb 16, 2017)

$650 Squire Strat 

Who wants to tell them the bad news; that paint job doesn’t add value, it detracts it.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Custom paint?? Looks like a bad watercolour set that tipped over. Doesn't state what pickups or tuners, but it's justified. HAHAHAHA 

His string job looks like pubic hair from 70s porn.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

And what hell is all over the fretboard?

This should be in the WTF thread.


----------



## Varc (Feb 16, 2017)

SWLABR said:


> And what hell is all over the fretboard?
> 
> This should be in the WTF thread.


Pretty sure that’s part of the “custom paint job”🤦‍♂️


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

$150 for new timers, pickups AND strap locks? Doesn’t sound like much of an upgrade.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I looked at his other listings, expecting to see an ad offering to exchange handjobs for weed, but it was just an overpriced Taylor acoustic.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

lol. He thinks the paint job justifies the price. Ha Ha. I think it devalues it by 50% of what it might have normally gone for.


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

I'm far more concerned about the condition of this person's house/life. Even people who look put together have dirty/gross guitars, I can't imagine what a black light would show on this puppy....woof


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

crann said:


> I'm far more concerned about the condition of this person's house/life. Even people who look put together have dirty/gross guitars, I can't imagine what a black light would show on this puppy....woof


Hence, my previous comment.


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

2manyGuitars said:


> Hence, my previous comment.


Missed that one. No shame exchanging a little elbow grease for some wood and a g string.


----------



## MFW777 (Aug 3, 2017)

Looks like it was in a fire…


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

crann said:


> I'm far more concerned about the condition of this person's house/life. Even people who look put together have dirty/gross guitars, I can't imagine what a black light would show on this puppy....woof


Have you seen the documentary “mole man” on prime? It’s really interesting.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

ewwwwww.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Down to $500 now but he still needs to knock a 0 off of that.
It's a $125 Squier with a barf burst finish. $50 may still be too much.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Yup. $50 garage sale guitar….but one you might say ain’t bad for $50, maybe I’ll sand her down.


----------

